# Riks trip on the Booby Trap # 2 headed out in the morning time to Get Tight Suckas!



## broadonrod

We are headed out in the morning with the 3 gentleman that purchased the second trip we donated to Riks benefit... The moon is at its worst phase of the month, the current is supposed to be the lightest current of the year for the next 5 days :/... Those are really bad fishing conditions for swords but the weather looks great and the seas look calm so we are going to head on out and see if we can get on them... Looking forward to getting back on the water and meeting the guys that did this great thing for Rick ... Hope the swords cooperate ... It's time to Get Tight Suckas! We will try to text some updates I hope they are good .... Capt. Ahab www.boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## Wompam

*Get tight SUCKA'S*

Have a great trip guys, make sure to stretch, your arms r gonna need it....
Hope y'all stay tight brotha's!!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Yezzir*

I know for a Fact, There's a few guys here on the Blue Water board that WILL NOT get any Sleep Tonight in Preparations of Getting Tight.
Congrats to the Rik Trip High Bidders and Great Luck on your up and comming Date with M.J.
Don't let That Captian Tell you it's a Mediocre Moon for getting tight. If he does say that, Just remind him He's on the "Booby Trap" with the Crew.
What tha HayYell?
Get Tight Suckas!
Keep M.J. on the back deck and away from the 80-wides....We know how he get's...LMAO


----------



## FISH TAILS

Good luck to you and crew!!! May the fish Gods reward you all for the good deeds done. I will be ready for the text updates and look forward to hearing all about the trip!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Best of luck!! FISH ON!!


----------



## Law Dog

Have a great trip guys, good luck.... Catch'm up!!


----------



## angler_joe

Good Luck Fellas! As if you need it


----------



## CAT TALES

I'm sure we will make due with the moon and the currents. 
Let's do this!!!


----------



## Wompam

CAT TALES said:


> I'm sure we will make due with the moon and the currents.
> Let's do this!!!


Tightness s n the future.........


----------



## rattler

Looks like the makings of another epic thread. Good Luck and Get Tight Suckas.

>E


----------



## Hotrod

Good luck guys, and be safe


----------



## J B

Its time to go fellows,Good Luck!!!!!! Remember if its slow fishing,thats better than no fishing.:cheers:


----------



## Fishaway

Hurry and get to the sowrdfishing grounds! I'm bored in school and want to hear some reports!!!


----------



## JShupe

tick tock tick tock....


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*IT'S 3:37 PM tUESDAY AND BOOBY TRAP IS TIGHT*

Not sure who's on the hot seat, but someone just got TIGHT.


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Tight suckas!!!*

They were 1 for 2 with Joey "CAT TALES" catching his first daytimer on the first spot!!! They moved 15 miles and they are TIGHT again as BIG PAPA posted! Brandon "bblaker" is in the seat now.  I will keep all posted as I recieve the info!!!!:bluefish::bluefish:


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*1 released by david*

At 4:21, david released his First Daytime Sword at 125lbs and they are dropping again. Gonna land a Giant for Pic's in Rik's New Book..


----------



## FISH TAILS

They are 3 for 5 to the boat THEY WERE JUST TIGHT AGAIN SUCKAS with Joey releasing a 225 lb fish!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Tight again!!!!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

So much for slow fishing! I hope they are having the time of their life!!!


----------



## J B

Fish Tails & Big Pappa this is great, keep the reports coming.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Update*

The guys have been Tight 7 times and they have caught 3. Best released so far was at 225lbs. They are tight now and Brett thinks she's BIG.. Brandon is in the Hot Chair on the Big Gal. Text's are in and out and he said some are being returned undelivered. So we'll try and verify and peice together what is already turning out to be an Epic Trip.
Get Tight Suckas.

We need a video Cam we can all watch on the Deck of the Booby Trap.


----------



## J B

Just got a message from Brandon,he said he just released one that would weigh about 250.


----------



## FISH TAILS

J B said:


> Fish Tails & Big Pappa this is great, keep the reports coming.


My pleasure kinda makes sitting in the office or whatever fun!!! I ain't fishing might as well be doing the 2Cool play by play!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Awesome now we got one more to keep our fingers from hurting! lol I know their arms are getting a good workout!


----------



## J B

Just talked to Brandon on Sat phone .He said they were having a blast.He said the sun was starting to set and it was cooling off.He said they were droping down again.He said the trip was already all he hoped it would be and more.


----------



## FISH TAILS

It is just 12 hours into the trip! They all deserve it for what they have done for Rik!


----------



## Cat Daddy

I hope they don't put to bad of a whoopin on Joey. 
Need him back on our boat to teach us the ways 
of the BOOBY TRAP!
Can't wait to hear all the stories!


----------



## Wompam

*WOW*

Just awesome!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*5:42pm today*

Brandon was on a Nice fish and working it. 6:14 pm, Brandon releases a 250 lbs sword(apparently hooked perfectly for a release)goin back down with another bait. Had one at 6:38pm that hit/Whacked the Bait 15 times that would not eat it even with Mr. Sword Whisperer working the action...lol
I would imagine they are getting ready to start the night drift with some shallower drop rigs set up for some stand up action. lets all see what the darkness brings on this "Bad Moon night" LMAO right now.. bad moon on the Booby Trap... Dats sum Funee Chit right there ma Brutha's...


----------



## rattler

I hear the swordfeech are playing this to each other over the underwater public address system tonight.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN

Za


----------



## FISH TAILS

No updates at this time they must of been out of cell service. I will post up when I get anything!


----------



## Mont

BIG PAPPA said:


> We need a video Cam we can all watch on the Deck of the Booby Trap.


Now that would be sweet. Kinda like they do on some of the cruise ships. It sounds like they are having a great trip, as usual.


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

rattler said:


> I hear the swordfeech are playing this to each other over the underwater public address system tonight.


That is too funny...... Nice touch to the thread....


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Update*

Rik winners struck out last night with some well deserved ShutEye. So far today they are 1 for 1 and David Just released a Daytimer 5 minutes ago.
More to Follow SOON.
Get Tight Sucka's


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Reel Time Again*

Davids fish released this morning was at 75lbs and Joey is Tight right now.
Looks like the making of a Big numbers trip if you ask me. I Don't think they have any Deep hooked fish at this point so, Don't think any are in the Box as of yet. I'll see on the next Text.
This makes 2 for 2 today for the Rik winners.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Just got this now Brandon has one on and Joey is trying to get a hook in another that is wacking the bait now !! Not sure on the numbers today but I think 3 for 3 and maybe these 2 on!!


----------



## jgale

I'll take a "slow" trip like this anytime! :spineyes:


----------



## FISH TAILS

They are leaving the small fish bitting where they where at this morning and moving about fifteen miles to look for some big fish


----------



## RSN

:spineyes:


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*New spot update*

They made a 15 mile run and made a drop and "got Tight" in under 5 seconds after hitting bottom.


----------



## mjz

Out of control!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Hooked up on a doubleheader with good fish right now


----------



## Cat Daddy

Joey just said #10 is on the way up!
I would love to see a good moon!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Caught and dropping back down!


----------



## Wompam

Get Tight SUCKA'S!!!!!!


----------



## Cat Daddy

They boxed #10. 
Not sure how big it was.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Number 11 on the line*

David is in the hot seat with number 11 on the way up. I don't think they have lost any fish so far today. I heard on their 15 minute cruise when changing locations, they were all dancing a Voo Doo Dance on the Transom with MJ Hollering "Get Tight Sucka's" "Get Tight"..And the Disco Ball was Sparkling in the cockpit..

# 10 that they box was gut hooked bad and only 80lbs but wasn't gonna make it so they boxed it. Good eats on Board...


----------



## J B

Talked to Brandon he said that he caught #10and he was hooked deep, about 80 lbs and went in the box.I asked him when he was up again and he said he hoped not for a little while.After 10 i think they are starting to feel the pain.Said they have been on them hot and heavy and are having a blast!!!!


----------



## Cat Daddy

Joey said earlier that he wasn't wore out yet, and he was learning a lot. 
He also said Brett and the crew were bad arse!!!!!!!
Which I think we already figured out along time ago!
Big pappa, jb, and fish tales, keep the post coming!
Joey is my brother, I know my entire family is watching 2cool waiting for updates. 
Thanks
Danny


----------



## J B

Just got a short call from Brandon,about a minute then lost service.Ended with 6 for the day .Lost 2 .Getting ready to start the night time drops.Then lost him.Bad connection but am pretty sure thats what he said.


----------



## J B

If he calls back i will post up again.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*10 total caught day drops in Two days*

It Only gets better from here guys. Lets see what tonight and tomorrow brings.


----------



## DarrinS

Anybody want to Sponsor me? I need to get tight and do the Voo Doo dance next to the disco ball......


----------



## rattler

Told y'all it was going to be epic.


>E


----------



## Disco Lady

DarrinS said:


> Anybody want to Sponsor me? I need to get tight and do the Voo Doo dance next to the disco ball......


CONO!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

DL :doowapsta


----------



## Cat Daddy

No swords last night!
1 thresher chark about 12'.


----------



## Lumo

BIG PAPPA said:


> they were all dancing a Voo Doo Dance on the Transom with MJ Hollering "Get Tight Sucka's" "Get Tight"..And the Disco Ball was Sparkling in the cockpit..


Really? Really? That sounds so awesome.


----------



## FISH TAILS

This is Brett's text from this morning at 9:00 I have been in a meeting
Well we had a slow night... At 4:00am we had to test out the mighty thrasher shark vs swordfish theory lol.. At 5:30 we released a 400 lb thresher shark after a 1 hour and 30 minute
fight... The 400 lb thresher was caught on a 50 tiara by David using standup gear... We are off to day drop now after letting everyone get a little sleep... It is time for tightness !
He said that they need to test the Keith Poe theory lol


----------



## Konan

fish tails said:


> this is brett's text from this morning at 9:00 i have been in a meeting
> well we had a slow night... At 4:00am we had to test out the mighty thrasher shark vs swordfish theory lol.. At 5:30 we released a 400 lb thresher shark after a 1 hour and 30 minute
> fight... The 400 lb thresher was caught on a 50 tiara by david using standup gear... We are off to day drop now after letting everyone get a little sleep... It is time for tightness !
> He said that they need to test the keith poe theory lol


thrash this poe


----------



## nelson6500

FISH TAILS said:


> This is Brett's text from this morning at 9:00 I have been in a meeting
> Well we had a slow night... At 4:00am we had to test out the mighty thrasher shark vs swordfish theory lol.. At 5:30 we released a 400 lb thresher shark after a 1 hour and 30 minute
> fight... The 400 lb thresher was caught on a 50 tiara by David using standup gear... We are off to day drop now after letting everyone get a little sleep... It is time for tightness !
> He said that they need to test the Keith Poe theory lol


Keith poe theory LOL :spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Yezzir*



FISH TAILS said:


> This is Brett's text from this morning at 9:00 I have been in a meeting
> Well we had a slow night... At 4:00am we had to test out the mighty thrasher shark vs swordfish theory lol.. At 5:30 we released a 400 lb thresher shark after a 1 hour and 30 minute
> fight... The 400 lb thresher was caught on a 50 tiara by David using standup gear... We are off to day drop now after letting everyone get a little sleep... It is time for tightness !
> He said that they need to test the Keith Poe theory lol


Big Pappa has a $100.00 bet that They knew it was a Thresher in the 1st 30 seconds of the fight... ANY TAKERS?? LOL


----------



## bigfishtx

BIG PAPPA said:


> Big Pappa has a $100.00 bet that They knew it was a Thresher in the 1st 30 seconds of the fight... ANY TAKERS?? LOL


Well of course they will_* say *_they did right? Lol.

Kinda hard to lose that bet.


----------



## Lumo

BIG PAPPA said:


> Big Pappa has a $100.00 bet that They knew it was a Thresher in the 1st 30 seconds of the fight... ANY TAKERS?? LOL


Lumo has a $100.00 bet that Big Pappa is trying too hard to earn that next trip on the Booby Trap. ANY TAKERS?? LOL


----------



## Konan

Lumo said:


> Lumo has a $100.00 bet that Big Pappa is trying too hard to earn that next trip on the Booby Trap. ANY TAKERS?? LOL


He pretty much has an open invite when ever he can get off work... Ill take that bet.


----------



## Konan

Lumo said:


> Why does he ask yall to do this? Just curious. Seems silly and "look at me".
> 
> What ever happened to going fishing and then returning with a report?


If you had a live radio feed of what was going on wouldnt you rather listen to it LIVE rather then later? Its like a play by play football game.

JMO it takes nothing away from his reports.


----------



## angler_joe

*Haters gonna hate!*


----------



## FISH TAILS

These last 2 trips were for someone on this board that most everyone knows of and when the call for help went out the 2 Cool Nation got together to do a great thing in helping out Rik and Mary with one of the many problems they are facing with RIk and Marys medical conditions. The post that a few of us are putting up on our own are to let everyone that was involved in raising money for Rik see a few 2 coolers see some rewards for their hard earned money being donated to help another man out. This has nothing to do with a mans ego or look at me. I assure you Rik an others on this board like the thread. I myself enjoy getting the updates when I am stuck her at work and not fishing. Like Big Papa said I will keep posting what info I get as it comes in. This takes nothing away from the trip report when they come in. Just like last time the anglers will get to post up there adventure and Brett will add in all kinds of photo and the video.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## capttravis

With all that said, where is our update????


----------



## JShupe

Question.. am I allowed to say "GET TIGHT SUCKA" ... if I am not a big blue guy? 

and like CAPTT said where is our update?


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Exactly*

Kvav yes he is..

They are Tight Right now.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Well then,, FISH ON!!


----------



## rattler

Some people just need to put the cap back on the bottle and back away from the keyboard. 

Keep the reports coming fellas. Awesome job.

>E


----------



## jgale

I love the updates. Beats the #$%& outta working 

Heck I wish they had a live camera feed on the back deck like they do for the underwater rigs. Like Dhriler said... Even if it was king fishing and snapper, I'd still watch it. But watching a big sword being caught, I'M IN!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*lOOK AT ME.. LOOK AT ME...*

Just Boxed a deep hooked 60lbs sword and Already Tight AGAIN...


----------



## JShupe

jgale said:


> I love the updates. Beats the #$%& outta working
> 
> Heck I wish they had a live camera feed on the back deck like they do for the underwater rigs. Like Dhriler said... Even if it was king fishing and snapper, I'd still watch it. But watching a big sword being caught, I'M IN!


That would be awesome a live feed on the BT.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Absolutley*



JShupe said:


> Question.. am I allowed to say "GET TIGHT SUCKA" ... if I am not a big blue guy?
> 
> and like CAPTT said where is our update?


Come down South Saturday My Buddy. We will make a Blue water guy outta ya. Jode Shupe, your welcome on our Rig anytime.


----------



## JShupe

BIG PAPPA said:


> Come down South Saturday My Buddy. We will make a Blue water guy outta ya. Jode Shupe, your welcome on our Rig anytime.


I've always been scared to go because I know if I do I will probably turn into a full blown BWG. I have that obsesive compulsive problem you know.

I might take you up on it one day if your serious I certainly would love to and appreciate it.. I'll buy all the gas and goodies... I have always wanted to for sure.


----------



## angler_joe

JShupe said:


> I'll buy all the gas and goodies...


You can jump on my boat anytime!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*They did it again*

Just Landed and released a 50lbs sword and sent it Back Down. Got to the bottom and guess what??? Yuppers...THEY ARE TIGHT AGAIN.. Sure Is a SLOW TRIP For them LMAO.
I Want a Slow trip like this Saturday..


----------



## prokat

Be careful what you ask for..thats what 1k gas bill..ouchie!!!! Lol


----------



## JShupe

BIG PAPPA said:


> Just Landed and released a 50lbs sword and sent it Back Down. Got to the bottom and guess what??? Yuppers...THEY ARE TIGHT AGAIN.. Sure Is a SLOW TRIP For them LMAO.
> I Want a Slow trip like this Saturday..


So much for the "WORST MOON" theory.... man that boat and crew are simply unreal.

Thanks for the updates keep on keeping on!!


----------



## JShupe

gom1 said:


> Be careful what you ask for..thats what 1k gas bill..ouchie!!!! Lol


Oh 40 gallons wont get us there.. LMAO... just kidding honestly

Aint gonna take it with me brother...


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Just released a 225lbs Sword*

Brett says They just released another at 225 lbs and sending another Bait down now...I'll bet He has Found a gut Stacked with fish right now. Tryin to get him to send a photo of his Sonar but don't think Pic's will send due to the weak signal.


----------



## jgale

Sounds like me snapper fishing


----------



## JShupe

What's the count up to now?


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Get in Line Angler Joe*



angler_joe said:


> You can jump on my boat anytime!


I found him First... LOL


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*They are ON THE BITE*

The Last 4 drops they were bit in less than one minute of hitting bottom. Now they Just Pulled the hook on one (probably foul hooked). Brett hopes the Bite stays like it is now which is constant and fast. I'm waiting for them to say they are Double TIGHT. Think Brett will start going for numbers?? We will see.


----------



## WestEnd1

Yeah some pics would be extra nice but I know how signal goes out there trying to overload it w/ data. These reports are just fine tho. The BT crew sure have a sweet touch for those broad bills. They def know what they're doing is an understatement to say the least. 

And please keep the reports coming!! 99.99% of us like them. Just sayn'


----------



## Mont

I have personally been enjoying the reports.


----------



## Konan

Mont said:


> I have personally been enjoying the reports.


Me Dos

Is it me or are some posts missing........


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Thanks Mont*



Mont said:


> I have personally been enjoying the reports.


We Appreciate the Quick Clean Up.

Also, Joey Is TIGHT and Brett says She's a GOODUN...


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*you're right Konan*



Konan said:


> Is it me or are some posts missing........


Mont did a Little House cleaning of some "Not so Desireable Post".


----------



## FISH TAILS

That was a quick one almost missed it
Brett said it is a Mule


----------



## Mont

BIG PAPPA said:


> Joey Is TIGHT and Brett says She's a GOODUN...


I wish I could hear the line screaming out right about now


----------



## bigfishtx

Someone needs to tell Booby crew that the state record thresher is 333 lbs. the one they caught was 400?
Didnt bring it in because was fought on electric reel?


----------



## Konan

bigfishtx said:


> Someone needs to tell Booby crew that the state record thresher is 333 lbs. the one they caught was 400?
> Didnt bring it in because was fought on electric reel?


What does Poe need Proof?

I dont think Brett really wants to mess with a shark.....


----------



## FISH TAILS

First they are not after shark records. Second takes up deck room and ice to keep for a record. Third it was stated caught on a 50w in stand up gear

Fish is a good one Brett thinks it may be a while Joey is in the seat


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Maybe a thresher*

He says it's pulling like a Big Thresher.. we will see.. 1.5 hours into it.


----------



## lite-liner

I've been watching this thread every couple hours. just like the cali adventure.
guess I'm a groupie now?
whatever. BT threads are the best all year!
Thx BT crew!


----------



## bigfishtx

FISH TAILS said:


> First they are not after shark records. Second takes up deck room and ice to keep for a record. Third it was stated caught on a 50w in stand up gear
> 
> Fish is a good one Brett thinks it may be a while Joey is in the seat


May want to look at the record book. There ARE records for shark


----------



## J B

Things must be busy on the Bobby Trap.I havn't gotten my evening Sat. call yet.Sounds like there in them hot and heavy again.


----------



## Disco Lady

Get em' BT

DL


----------



## Mont

bigfishtx said:


> May want to look at the record book. There ARE records for shark


So exactly what do you do with a record shark after you weigh it in dead?

Swords are some of the finest eating on the planet. You are comparing cat food to filet Mignon. There's only so much ice, room, and time on even a big boat, like Brett's.


----------



## Chase This!

Mont, I hear Threshers are just as good. As are makos. I've never tried Thresher, but the mako we have caught eat just as good. If taken well care of (ie. iced down well). 

B


----------



## Chase This!

Not sure about one that big, though.


----------



## FISH TAILS

My phone had died earlier. 
They released a 300+ pound thresher just after Big Papas post. Went back to dropping and I have no updates after that.


----------



## J B

Just got a short call.They have 3 in the box now.I said that means 6 starbursts.He laughed and said yep.I asked how he was holding up.He said good but his arm was a little sore.He said they were headed to their night time spot.Sounds like they are still excited and having a great time.


----------



## J B

Thanks Mont


----------



## fishinguy

That is some world class fishing going on. I love the live updates. Y'all are doin a great job.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Good Morning 2Cool*

The Guys are Landing some Tile fish right now and a Few Big Cheachadas.
A few are still getting some rest and haven't shown life yet(LOL).


----------



## JShupe

I guess the BT crew not only puts it on the swords but puts it on the guests too!! LOL... thanks for the updates brahhhh.:tongue:


----------



## Cat Daddy

Sounds like they are looking for swords now.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

When they planning on coming in??? Those guys are getting their moneys worth...............WOWSER!!! 

It will take them a week to recover!
Joey won't be at the Garden place for a week trying to rest up!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Cat Daddy

Supposed to be back today. 
I bet they are whooped. 
Joey will be back at work tomorrow I bet. 
He has got to get back and talk to the plants!


----------



## marlin50lrs

Did they ever say what the seas look like?


----------



## Konan

marlin50lrs said:


> Did they ever say what the seas look like?


 curved with some smooth slick spots.......



looks calm right now. :dance:


----------



## Hotrod

Last 2 trips they have had 2 Joey's, friends of Riks on the boat. Can I be the 3rd?:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*12:43 pm update from brett*

"we are tight"


----------



## Disco Lady

Booby trap knows tightness!!:dance::dance:

DL :smile:


----------



## FISH TAILS

*The Booby Trap is Heading In!*

The boys are on the way back to the dock. They got a few more swords and some very nice Tilefish today!! I am looking forward to seeing the video and some pics of the trip. It sounds like the guest had a great time and will be needing some rest. Props to Brett, Jeff and crew for helping out Rik and Mary again it is a great cause.
Glad to have been apart of the Play-by Play for Trip #1 and #2 sure made work a little more fun for sure.
Josh


----------



## angler_joe

Sweet! Congrats Guys! :cheers: Did anyone get the final tally on Swords?


----------



## Mont

I am glad to hear they are heading back this way. We have some snotty weather coming in tomorrow night and the dock is a good place to be when that happens.


----------



## FISH TAILS

They are at the dock lots to do but here is a picture he sent and his text below

Here is David, Joey and Brandon the three guys that purchasedthe trip for Rick... We just got in... They each caught one sword between 200-250 lbs all first time daytime swords!

Pics and reports to come!


----------



## Mont

Now that's the pic of a lifetime right there!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Way to go guys!! FISH ON!!


----------



## Disco Lady

Welcome to the Booby Trap!:cheers::cheers::cheers

DL :bluefish:


----------



## Hotrod

Wow nice! Awesome pic!


----------



## Snapper Kai Mama

So awesome! Way to go BT!


----------



## finz

Total awesomeness who would have expected anything less!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## cgmorgan06

Sounds like an awesome trip. Cant wait for the full report with pics and videos!


----------



## El Carnicero

Awesome bout all I can say! But the pics these guys take are the best shots! The best. Fish On!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the kind replies... I'll get some pics and video up soon.. Thanks Mont for keeping this fun I heard about the couple of loosers post :/.... Some people just look for the bad in anything that is a shame... Joey, David and Brandon were a blast to fish with and we plan on taking them again soon.... I hope people helping other people like these guys did keeps happening here on 2 cool and hope to get to meet Rik Sunday... What a great bunch of people here on this site! I want to say thanks to our new deck hand Troy also ..... Seems like a fine young man and very good on the boat ... Welcome aboard Troy.... I'll get pics and video up soon.. Thanks Again Capt. Ahab


----------



## CAT TALES

Let me tell y'all this.... You can't even imagine how good these guys are!!! They are tuned in to the swords!!! It was a great trip. David and Brandon, you guys are awesome! Troy, great first trip! Jeff, you are the man! Brett, you are the master!!! These guys are on it!!!
Thanks for everything! Rik, we are pulling for you! Even the swords are pulling for ya!!!!

Get tight suckas!!!!!!


----------



## Wompam

Awesome, u guys are a class act...stay tight brotha's.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

What you all did was just a very nice thing to do for someone. FISH ON for sure!! It is nice to be nice!!!


----------



## snapperlicious

Sounds like a heck of a trip! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## buzzard bill

Another outstanding job for the Brett, Jeff and the BT team. David, Joey and Brandon - can't wait to hear the day by day accounts of what this trip looked and felt like from your perspective. Not many mere mortals can survive Captain Ahab's non-stop fishing madness - LOL :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Ill get some more pics up later but here are a couple.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## nelson6500

Awesome trip Brett, there sure are a lot of flags flying lol.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

A puppy and a monster Tile!! Hey thanks for posting up pictures of what you guys catch, it is nice to see when you do not get out to often anymore!! FISH ON!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Sweet pics did you weight that Tilefish it is a monster!!! Bring on the video of the trip.


----------



## DRILHER

This has been a very enertaining thread. Thanks Brett for sending the updates and the paople for posting them. This was another great trip for the hardest working crew I've ever seen. Not only do you catch more fish now the people you taught are posting multiple Sword catches per trip. Great job BoobyTrap!

Vance


----------



## crawfishking

Way to go guys! Again, very awesome way to fund a good cause. Looks like another great fishing trip too. That's a pig of a tile fish! I can't wait to see the full report.


----------



## CAT TALES

FISH TAILS said:


> Sweet pics did you weight that Tilefish it is a monster!!! Bring on the video of the trip.


Anyone wanna take a guess on the weight of that tile???


----------



## bblaker

That was one amazing trip and for an amazing cause...Rik we are all praying for you. The crew on the Booby Trap is amazing Brett "sword whisperer" is truly an amazing guy, none of this would have been possible without his generosity and willingness to help someone in need. His knowledge and techniques are second to none and from the first drop you realize you are in for something special. Jeff is a great captain and the years they have spent together shows; they work the cockpit and the swords like a well oiled machine that can only be done after years of experience. And I think Troy is going to make a great addition to the "team", he obviously has a passion for fishing and that is something that cant be taught. David and Joey are welcome to fish with me any day I go, they are really nice guys with alot of experience themselves. It only added to the experience fishing with 2 great guys. Cant wait to do it again soon....Thanks to everyone who followed along on the trip and who in one way or another contributed to the benefit to Rik and Mary.


----------



## broadonrod

Man you guys are great thanks for taking care of the crew like yall did too! That was above and beyond ! This entire trip was fun from start to end with great memories... Wish we would have had a better moon and more tide but like I said yall are welcome anytime ! Here are a few more pics we took mostly video of this trip and Ill get something up soon... Thanks again guys and looking forward to Getting Tight again with ya'll soon... :cheers: Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wompam

*Ooooooooooooooooooffffff.....*

_Even my dog liked it, awesome brotha's.....stay tight SUCKA's!_


----------



## FISH TAILS

Those are some nice photos of the trip can't wait for the video!!! Sounds like you all had a great time and made some new friends which is what life is all about having memories and spending it with people you care about.

Joey my guess on the Tilefish is 29 pounds!!


----------



## Disco Lady

Awesome pictures Sucka!!!!!


DL


----------



## C. Moore

Nice pics and a great trip. The bad moon stuff didn't seem to slow down the Booby Trap Mojo. Great job on a trip for a great cause to help Rik. Thank you to everyone involved.


----------



## Mont

I don't know which I like better. The pic of that tile fish with yellow spots or the color of the water behind it. Outstanding.


----------



## rattler

Mont said:


> Now that's the pic of a lifetime right there!


Agreed!!!!

Congrats on another GREAT trip. Brett, the wonderful gesture towards Rik by you and your crew, as well as, the gentlemen who purchased the trip is "over the top". Thanks for sharing.

>E


----------



## wtc3

Mont said:


> I don't know which I like better. The pic of that tile fish with yellow spots or the color of the water behind it. Outstanding.


For sure!! It's a heckuva picture even on my phone so I can't wait to get back to my laptop!!


----------



## FishingFanatic96

sounds like you had another great trip, congrats! can't wait for the video!


----------



## bblaker

Now it's time to eat....

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Konan

those eats look awesome!!!!!


----------



## mad marlin

got to agree with mont , that picture of the tile with the yellow spot & that cobalt blue water its AWESOME


----------



## cgmorgan06

Dang that grub looks good!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*BBlaker*

YOU ARE A BAD MAN. Don't ever post up Eats like that... MAN RULE...Dats Just WRONG...LMAO


----------



## J B

It was as good if not better than it looks.Some great sword steaks and tuna from the BT.


----------



## chubri777

I'm just waitin' for the starburst video.


----------



## Wompam

*Feed us ahab*

VIDEO SUCKA!:bounce:


----------



## FISH TAILS

chubri777 said:


> I'm just waitin' for the starburst video.


Me too
That is some good looking grub!


----------



## DarrinS

Glad you guys had a great trip for a great cause. The food looks awesome. Pics are fantastic!


----------



## broadonrod

Now thats a feast !!!! Very Nice !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## dlbpjb

Brandon,
If you are such the cook why was I the one making the sandwiches?


----------



## jgale

dlbpjb said:


> Brandon,
> If you are such the cook why was I the one making the sandwiches?


LOL Looks like you just got called ooooowt. :smile:


----------



## bblaker

dlbpjb said:


> Brandon,
> If you are such the cook why was I the one making the sandwiches?


Those sandwiches were lucky:shamrock: thunderbite sandwiches!!!!


----------



## dlbpjb

True, they did the job, amazing as it was. But when I ran out of the spicy mustard so did the BITES!
Not to mention I have NEVER eaten so many sandwiches! And making a half didn't workout so well, just ask Joey?


----------



## CAT TALES

Good ole David was our motivational speaker of the trip! Making the sandwiches wasn't the only thing he tried to get the fish to bite. On Friday, he even threw one of Brett's Avet reels overboard to get the swords in the mood!!! They must have been afraid of that gold flash going down......We should of had that on video!


----------



## bblaker

And now its day 5...lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*To ALL 2Coolers*

24,001 veiws and 172 post all because everyone here came together to help out a Legend in our Own Back Yard. What a great group of people.


----------



## Wompam

CAT TALES said:


> Good ole David was our motivational speaker of the trip! Making the sandwiches wasn't the only thing he tried to get the fish to bite. On Friday, he even threw one of Brett's Avet reels overboard to get the swords in the mood!!! They must have been afraid of that gold flash going down......We should of had that on video!


in the fine words of BIG PAPPA, "COUGH IT UP!!"


----------



## hanapa'a

Pinocchio fish???? Jajajaaa nice.......


----------



## broadonrod

LOL.. If that story comes out I'm posting the flying fish video! Thanks again for helping out Rik ... Richie, Joey , David , Joey and Brandon !!! All of you are great guys and first class people.. Look forward to fishing with all of y'all again soon! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wompam

*Thanks bro*



broadonrod said:


> lol.. If that story comes out i'm posting the flying fish video! Thanks again for helping out rik ... Richie, joey , david , joey and brandon !!! All of you are great guys and first class people.. Look forward to fishing with all of y'all again soon! Capt. Ahab


wow....flying fish......stay tight suckas


----------



## broadonrod

bblaker said:


> And now its day 5...lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 Working on a video... Here is a shot of you with your fish from my camera Brandon.. PM me your email and Ill get you copies of what I have.. Get Tight Sucka ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Great shot jumping! You have got some great jumping shots this season Brett.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Rut Roe*



broadonrod said:


> LOL.. If that story comes out I'm posting the flying fish video! Thanks again for helping out Rik ... Richie, Joey , David , Joey and Brandon !!! All of you are great guys and first class people.. Look forward to fishing with all of y'all again soon! Capt. Ahab


Awe Ma Brutha.. I thought what Happens on the Booby Trap, Stays on the Booby Trap...LMAO


----------



## CAT TALES

Dang Brett...You are an all around guy! He drives the boat, drops the bait, hooks the fish, takes pictures, and releases the fish. Brett, you would make a great deck hand!!!


----------



## nelson6500

Congrats on a awesome trip and helping out a fellow fisherman, Brett as always bad moon and all you had a heck of a trip good job Bro.

Matt


----------



## broadonrod

nelson6500 said:


> Congrats on a awesome trip and helping out a fellow fisherman, Brett as always bad moon and all you had a heck of a trip good job Bro.
> 
> Matt


Thanks bro... The moon is getting right now hope the seas hold up kinda up and down the lady few days ... We have a Teiresias planned that was auctioned off at the Swordfish Seminar for tomorrow but looks like it may be a little bumpy :/... Looking better for Sunday ... Hope to see Ya out there my brother! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

:work: *Talked to Doug Olander over at Sport Fishing Magazine yesterday and he put a little something up about Riks trips and the guys that bought them in the support...* *Lots of Pics from the trips..* *Thanks a million Doug O !!! Here is the link... Capt. Ahab **https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151136370029294.465274.14417384293&type=1*


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

That's a great write up. Thank you again to everyone who helped Rik and Mary out. Truly a 2cool miracle.


----------



## Hotrod

What an awesome write up Brett! Thank you again and thank everyone else who stepped up with donations and prayers


----------



## FISH TAILS

Awesome write up and now we have a couple more famous 2coolers! Good things happen when you are around good people.:cheers:

Where is the video my brotha?:bounce::bounce:


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Awesome write up and now we have a couple more famous 2coolers! Good things happen when you are around good people.:cheers:
> 
> Where is the video my brotha?:bounce::bounce:


 Man I have been slammed ... working on it hope its up soon... loading from both cameras now... Capt. Ahab :slimer:


----------



## wacker

broadonrod said:


> :work: *Talked to Doug Olander over at Sport Fishing Magazine yesterday and he put a little something up about Riks trips and the guys that bought them in the support...* *Lots of Pics from the trips..* *Thanks a million Doug O !!! Here is the link... Capt. Ahab **https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151136370029294.465274.14417384293&type=1*


Sweet Brother, You are definitely NOT TIGHT!!!! Nothing but good on you.:cheers:


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder

Many thanks to you Brett for stepping up, I may never get to meet you or ride on the "Booby Trap", but i will never forget the lovekindness that you have shown to Rik and Mary, during this time of need in their lives., it will come back to you 10 fold. Also many thanks to all the others that helped out and prayed during this time, it's things like this that makes 2coolers more of a family than a bunch of fishermen just jawing and showing fish pics. Also many thanks to Mont for giving us this site to use and create such a great group of people,,, in Brett's words,,,,GET TIGHT SUCKAS


----------



## Wompam

*Keep up the great work BOOBYTRAP CREW*

I've never been a part of something were so many people have come together for GOOD.......I'm thankful & humbled by what we can all do........GOD bless RIK & the 2coolnation!:texasflag


----------



## dlbpjb

Brett, it was a great thing you did and I am honored to have been apart of it. My prayers continue to go to Rik and his family.


----------



## broadonrod

dlbpjb said:


> Brett, it was a great thing you did and I am honored to have been apart of it. My prayers continue to go to Rik and his family.


Man you were bidding on the trip helping Rik all the way from Africa!!! Look in the mirror bro and  you will see one great fella ... Thank you for everything and ... P.s didn't mean to scare everyone releasing all the swords the first couple of days i know y'all wanted to fill the freezer.. Lol... Get Tight Sucka! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wompam

*Video AHAB*

Just wondering if it's coming soon.......


----------



## broadonrod

Wompam said:


> Just wondering if it's coming soon.......


 Working on it my brother!!! Troy took alot of video LOL... Looks like we have some really cool stuff I didn't know we had... Coming soon... :biggrin: Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Wompam said:


> Just wondering if it's coming soon.......


Video is loading I'll post it on here soon!!! Capt. Ahab www.boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## Wompam

*Video*

waiting patiently.........kinda:mpd:


----------



## jgale

Wompam said:


> waiting patiently.........kinda:mpd:


Brother, I'd hate to see impatient :smile:

That being said... I can't wait either :biggrin:


----------



## broadonrod

Had to put some same old music :/ loaded it and couldn't watch on iPhone do reloading..


----------



## broadonrod

Get Tight Suckas ! :cheers:


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Another awsome trip*

Great Job Capt Ahab..And Crew... And Rik Supporters/Winners


----------



## Mont

Simply outstanding Capt. Ahab. Well done.


----------



## Skeeter2525

Great video Capy Ahab. Curious I saw 13 trips and 148 swords I think, how many days are in those trips? Your daily average must be really high.


----------



## jgale

Unreal as usual boys! Congrats on a great trip and even better, green to all involved helping Rik out!! 

Thanks for the video!


----------



## broadonrod

Skeeter2525 said:


> Great video Capy Ahab. Curious I saw 13 trips and 148 swords I think, how many days are in those trips? Your daily average must be really high.


Yes it says 149 it should be 148... My bad ... The fishing is up and down with the moon phase... Several days this year we have caught 7-14 swords some days 1-3 or 4 a day most of our trips are fishing 3 days .. 2 half days and a full day... This trip was very slow for the most part we fished 2 half days and 2 full days... I think our numbers were 4-6-3 and 1 this trip... The 148 we have only spent about 30 days total on the water this season less than usual seasons... We have spent about 75% of our time Swordfishing... Some of the trips produced some really nice swords in the 2-400 lb class they eat up your fishing time with the 2-4 hour fights... We caught 57 of the 148 swords in 4 and a half days of fishing the rest have been more relaxing trips fishing tiles, wahoo,Cheachadas, marlin and other fish the guest wanted to target... I hope the weather lays out for the rest of sept and oct so we can get some more time on the water this season... Looks like Monday may be the start of a nice window with a good moon... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Nice video!! Thanks for putting it up!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## dlbpjb

Great job, Brett!


----------



## CAT TALES

Fine job... As always!


----------



## FISH TAILS

I have said it before but it never seems to still suprise me with the video footage you guys get. :smile::smile: I liked the old school music changed thigs up a bit. Those were two nast thresher sharks! Looks like the guys had a blast.:dance: Looks like the new hand is going to work out just fine. Congrats to the winners of the trip again you guys did an awesome thing. Brett and Crew as usual you guys just keep bringing it!! Hats off to ya for spreading the experience around. GET TIGHT SUCKA SOON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeeter2525

broadonrod said:


> Yes it says 149 it should be 148... My bad ... The fishing is up and down with the moon phase... Several days this year we have caught 7-14 swords some days 1-3 or 4 a day most of our trips are fishing 3 days .. 2 half days and a full day... This trip was very slow for the most part we fished 2 half days and 2 full days... I think our numbers were 4-6-3 and 1 this trip... The 148 we have only spent about 30 days total on the water this season less than usual seasons... We have spent about 75% of our time Swordfishing... Some of the trips produced some really nice swords in the 2-400 lb class they eat up your fishing time with the 2-4 hour fights... We caught 57 of the 148 swords in 4 and a half days of fishing the rest have been more relaxing trips fishing tiles, wahoo,Cheachadas, marlin and other fish the guest wanted to target... I hope the weather lays out for the rest of sept and oct so we can get some more time on the water this season... Looks like Monday may be the start of a nice window with a good moon... Capt. Ahab


Thank you for the response. That's nearly five a day averaging out good and bad days. That requires a hell of a lot of patience and dedication to watch those rods when times are slow.


----------



## lowrey04

Those daytimers get my blood pumping. Very very nice.


----------



## Calmday

LOL I just got to the video. "What would Keith do?" ROTFLMAO funny funny stuff.


----------



## haynie23

Great video. Joey your the man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wompam

*Boobytrap strait pimpn dem broads*

BOTH GULF OF MEXICO SWORDS & CALI SWORDS.......LMAO:rotfl:
AWESOME VIDEO BRO.....
GUYS HATS OFF TO YA....NOW UR OFFICIALLY AFFECTED BY GETTIGHTIOTOUS........YOUR WIFE WILL KILL U FOR THE CHEESE/TIME:work: YOUR GONNA SPEND NOW....CHASING DEEP SEA CREATURES!!!!:work:


----------



## angler_joe

Awesome Video as usual! Good job Booby Trap Crew! And Hats of to The anglers on this trip for their contributions to Rik and Mary. Top Notch as always. Get Tight Suckas!!! :cheers:


----------



## IvoryRoot

Bada$$ as always!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone... I need to go get a new video camera that old thing is really out dated... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Hotrod

I wasnt gonna say lol. Time to record those badarse trips in HD


----------



## lordbater

Good stuff guys. On our 23'er we usually have only 3-4 ppl. I can certanly appreciate the difficulty of taking pics and vids when lines are tight..

Great job in running a first class ship and being able to safely document it for our enjoyment...

Stay tight biiiaaaccchhhess!!!!

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Gas Can

*!*

Great stuff from the Booby Trap again and again! Your acts of kindness not only to Rik & Mary but to all of us here on 2cool will not soon be forgotten. Thank you Capt. Ahab and all your crew!


----------



## hog

You have so many trips that so many of us would consider to be
"once in a lifetime", 
but for yall, they are just another day at the office hav'n fun.

Yalls bar and goal to measure success is raised so high

The Booby Trap crew are such a remarkable fishing team. We offshore fishing Texan's, are very fortunate and proud to have and call yall our neighbors and friends 

*Yall Dunn GoouD again !*























​


----------



## J B

I don't know what more could be said about the Bobby Trap crew other than it was a great thing they did for Rick and Mary by donating the two trips.The 5 fisherman were able to go on a trip of a lifetime and help Rick and Mary at the same time.The viewers of 2 cool were able to experience the trip at home or at work with the updates from Big Pappa & Fish Tales.The way I look at it, it was a win win for every one involved.All of this was made possiable by the generosity of Captain Ahab "Brett Holden"and the people that put this whole thing together.Thank you all very much, you did a great thing".Stay Tight"


----------



## FISH TAILS

That was my pleasure to be involved in this! The Boobytrap Crew and all of you that donated did a wonderful thing for a great fellow fisherman. I got to get play by play while setting in my office so it was nice! The weather looks like next week may be promising


----------



## nelson6500

nice video Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> That was my pleasure to be involved in this! The Boobytrap Crew and all of you that donated did a wonderful thing for a great fellow fisherman. I got to get play by play while setting in my office so it was nice! The weather looks like next week may be promising


Thanks for all the kind words you always have to say about us bro and thanks for all the play by play reports..you always have good things go say bro. You want to go get tight for about 4 days with us Sunday or Monday ?  Dark moon and calm seas :/:/:/ I'm thinking lots of swords .... Capt. Ahab


----------



## CAT TALES

There ya go, Josh. Go get tight, Sucka!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Time For Tightness My Brotha!!!!!!*

My bags are packed been cleared for takeoff!!  This sure is going to be a long few days before we GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!:dance::dance: My Grandpa always said if I didn't have something nice to say best to not say nothing at all!! It has been awesome helping you out to raise money for people in need being apart of something special, the invite is more than I would have ever imagined so Thank You SUCKA. Looking forward to finally fishing in the Boobytrap with the hottest crew on the coast!!:cheers::cheers: I will start my steroid cycle tonight cause I am sure going to need some more muscle than my fat a** has got.

LETS GET TIGHT SUCKA!:bounce::bounce:


----------



## chubri777

FISH TAILS said:


> My bags are packed been cleared for takeoff!!  This sure is going to be a long few days before we GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!:dance::dance: My Grandpa always said if I didn't have something nice to say best to not say nothing at all!! It has been awesome helping you out to raise money for people in need being apart of something special, the invite is more than I would have ever imagined so Thank You SUCKA. Looking forward to finally fishing in the Boobytrap with the hottest crew on the coast!!:cheers::cheers: I will start my steroid cycle tonight cause I am sure going to need some more muscle than my fat a** has got.
> 
> LETS GET TIGHT SUCKA!:bounce::bounce:


Good on you for taking your grandpa's excellent advice. Have fun out there getting tight.


----------



## broadonrod

Hog it was great finally meeting you over at Riks place the other day ... Thanks my brother !!Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wompam

*Green to ya*

My Grandpa always said if I didn't have something nice to say best to not say nothing at all!!

GO GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!! START STRECTCHING.....TIGHTNESS IS INEVITABLE!!!!:ac550:


----------



## angler_joe

Looking forward to fishing with the Booby Trap this coming Sunday or Monday if the weather lets us. Get ready Fish Tails for the Extreme Tightness!!!! Here's the clip of the Rik Trip #1 Again.


----------



## angler_joe

And Here's Number 2 Again in case you missed it. Looking forward to Sunday.


----------



## bblaker

Video was pretty cool thanks everyone for everything!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

*I am ready!!*

It is going to be a long Friday at work!! It is TIME FOR TIGHTNESS!!:dance::dance:


----------



## Wompam

Absolutely......i think the stars r lining up for a epic bite


----------



## Hotrod

You guys a good and safe trip!


----------



## dlbpjb

I am looking forward to the video!


----------



## DRILHER

Good luck! We are headed out Sunday and wiil be to your South.


----------



## dfw fisherman

Nice video


----------



## FISH TAILS

This stretching stuff is wearing me out bro!!!! :spineyes: I found a video that was me spot on 20 years ago!!!:rotfl::rotfl:






I am going crazy waiting to get infected with the sickness!!!

If the stars do line up for an epic bite I am glad you two are on the boat with me as you can see the only guns I got take ammunition!!


----------



## Wompam

*Cant wait*



fish tails said:


> this stretching stuff is wearing me out bro!!!! :spineyes: I found a video that was me spot on 20 years ago!!!:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am going crazy waiting to get infected with the sickness!!!
> 
> If the stars do line up for an epic bite i am glad you two are on the boat with me as you can see the only guns i got take ammunition!!:d:d


lmao, its the heart in the dog, not the dog in the fight.....get tight sucka!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Hope the weather holds... Its been all over the place the last couple of days. May cut us a little short... Looks like Sunday going to be the day to leave... It is time to Get Tight Suckas ! Jeff said MJ was drooling all over the cockpit today and our new mate Troy has 56 baits rigged... Im in the barn rigging weights... The only thing that could save the broadbills now is mother nature







.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wompam

broadonrod said:


> Hope the weather holds... Its been all over the place the last couple of days. May cut us a little short... Looks like Sunday going to be the day to leave... It is time to Get Tight Suckas ! Jeff said MJ was drooling all over the cockpit today and our new mate Troy has 56 baits rigged... Im in the barn rigging weights... The only thing that could save the broadbills now is mother nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Capt. Ahab


MOTHER NATURE has a big monkey wrench!!:spineyes:


----------



## broadonrod

Wompam said:


> MOTHER NATURE has a big monkey wrench!!:spineyes:


Well she got us my brothers... Looks like we put it off until later in the week..... Seeing alot of thunderstorms in the forcast with the calmer seas... I had a feeling we were going to get land locked... Be ready for wed or Thursday lets see what this front does... Get Tight Suckas .... Capt. Ahab


----------

